# Jzv's Turbo Herbie Beetle



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Since i plan on doing a few mods here and there i decided to do my own thread.

A little about my car, bought used 1 year old 12k miles. 

LED with Xenon
ABT Frontlip
Eibach lowered
DSG
Climatronic
RNS 510
Bluetooth module
19" SAS wheels
Dash Gauges retrofited by dealer!
Paddle Shift
Leather seats


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Did the FULL APR Carbonio today. Doing USP's traction control button this week. And stage 1 APR flash tune next week!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool...........


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Soo one day after installing the Carbonio.. I dont think i would have bought it if i knew it did this whistle sound at about 3-5k rpms. I noticed it immediatly after install and its kinda annoying i know for sure it's the intake and i found an official respone from APR on another forum where they basicly just said live with it.

Are all of your ECU's also encrypted like mine, we tryed flashing it with APR ECU tune yesterday and the guy said it was encrypted and they have to open the box, this could be done earlyest next week..

I hope the ECU tune will make me a little more positive about this APR intake.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure that except for the R GTI, the ECU must be opened up. I wouldn't have this done because of potential warranty issues of something goes wrong that can be tied to the ECU, but that is just me, there are hundreds of ECU's that have been tuned this way and work fine. But there are also a number of horror stories that have occurred. These generally are caused by the shop that tunes the ECU. 

Inexperience by the tuner.

Opening the ECU, shorting something, etc.

When resealing the ECU the silicon or whatever they are suppose to use may fail anywhere from a week to year later, allowing water to get into the ECU and shorting it out, Big problem.

Before you get a tune search the GTI forums for issues with tunes, being prepared/knowledgeable before is better than something like:

Gee if i knew this thing whistled like this i wouldn't have done it. 

A messed up ECU is something that you can't just live with.

Do your homework and then decide.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If they are an APR dealer then they are responsible for any damage to the ecu. And just to confirm, yes the ecu does need to be cracked open. And don't be nervous if it takes some time, it's just part of the process.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Did USP's traction control button good product not hard to install. The DIY on youtube is really good. Sorry for the ****ty phone pictures.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jzv said:


> Soo one day after installing the Carbonio.. I dont think i would have bought it if i knew it did this whistle sound at about 3-5k rpms. I noticed it immediatly after install and its kinda annoying i know for sure it's the intake and i found an official respone from APR on another forum where they basicly just said live with it.
> 
> Are all of your ECU's also encrypted like mine, we tryed flashing it with APR ECU tune yesterday and the guy said it was encrypted and they have to open the box, this could be done earlyest next week..
> 
> I hope the ECU tune will make me a little more positive about this APR intake.


Any updates? OP, did you get the software done?

That whistle you're hearing is more air moving, and the sound of the turbo becomes more prevalent. It's a great noise, get used to it. :thumbup:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Any updates? OP, did you get the software done?
> 
> That whistle you're hearing is more air moving, and the sound of the turbo becomes more prevalent. It's a great noise, get used to it. :thumbup:


Hey nope nothing yet the only APR dealer in my country has received the equipment but he is not sure how to do the flash yet, the good thing is im skipping directly to stage 2. Buying the APR downpipe aswell. :thumbup:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

As of today I'm stage 2 APR, downpipe and flashed ecu got poped in today  

Unfortunatly it's raining here today so im just spinning my wheels all day long. But i can feel there is tons of power there!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jzv said:


> As of today I'm stage 2 APR, downpipe and flashed ecu got poped in today
> 
> Unfortunatly it's raining here today so im just spinning my wheels all day long. But i can feel there is tons of power there!


 Glad you have your ECU safely flashed. There really isn't that much more power with the APR Stage 2 over the Stage 1 tune. You get a bit more power on top with a slight reduction in low end torque. 
The Stage 2 tune just makes sure you don't get a Check engine light due to the less restrictive down pipe and cat. I have the APR Stage 2 tune and I love it. It's an entirely different car compared to stock. 
Did your whistle ever go away? I have the APR Carbonio Intake and it never whistled or made any strange noises. Have you checked all of your connections? Perhaps there is a leak somewhere. I heard some people had issues with the Carbonio Stage 2 intake pipe. I only have the Intake and didn't go for the pipe since everyone says it's purely for looks and doesn't add any HP whatsoever. And since a lot of people were complaining about fitment issues and the elbow hitting the brake fluid reservoir etc. I decided not to go that route. 

I do like the Herbie Theme except for those eyelids. On any other car maybe but not on Herbie. That makes him look way too mean. 

Thanks for the update and enjoy your ride.


----------



## Swinnen (Jan 12, 2016)

i like the Herbie theme! do you know how much hp u have now? grtz


----------



## vwsizematters (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow this is awesome looking man. I use to watch these movies! Makes me wish I got this beetle  I to would like to know how much hp you are pulling?


----------



## funky monkey (Dec 10, 2018)

*Late to the party*

Sorry for the late arrival. But was this awesome bug running coil over or springs? I love the drop. I want this drop on mine.


----------



## Discern (May 23, 2019)

I ADORE your HERBIE!! :heart::heart::heart:

I got my Beetle in 2017 (2017 Beetle Classic) and I have been mulling over in my mind what to mod and whether to put on some Herbie decals.

Your care looks wonderful!

I have noticed the same headlights on your Beetle on a few others. But I haven't been able to find them for order. Where'd you get yours?

also, kick ass wheels! ;D


----------



## Discern (May 23, 2019)

HA! Go figure, I found the headlight covers. :facepalm:


----------



## Wolpertinger (Jun 6, 2019)

That, Good Sir, is awesome!


----------

